# how to create pdb files from chm file???



## mayneu (Mar 2, 2008)

hi, i need to know how i can create pdb file from chm files. as there is a disadvantage in chm file that i have to manually select each and every next page....
and also there is no text linking facility available...

but the pdb format allows both the features and in file size it is very less compared to chm file.

so i request anyone who has done the conversion of chm to pdb file please let me know how i can able to do it with a software.....
and also i need to know how i can convert pdf to pdb and DOC to pdb files....

i am waiting for the response pls....


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 2, 2008)

Are u trying to say *PDF to CHM*.

If yes then,

*pdf-to-chm.qarchive.org/


----------



## shantanu (Mar 2, 2008)

vaibhav first read and then post ! he says he has converted from PDF to PDB but he wants PDB to CHM... 

its not about increasing post count dude... its about helping


----------



## shajul (Apr 26, 2008)

Just go here and download the program..
Run it and you are done!! 

Hope you enjoy..




*Descriptions by publisher:*
* Convert CHM files to iSilo PDB Reader format *

*Convert CHM to PDB - Read all your CHM files/e-books on your handheld PDA, Pocket PC, Palm and Smartphones* 
                Let me present to you a small program that i have made..

After searching through the net for a reader for CHM files, i was frustrated.
So i have compiled a program that will *convert your CHM files to iSilo PDB*, so that they can be easily read with iSilo PDB reader!

The *user interface* is very simple, infact you just have to point towards the source file and the destination folder!!

Any suggestions / comments are welcome.


*PS: If anybody is interested, i can extend the program to support creation of Plucker PDB files also!!*


----------

